# Philosophy Podcasts?



## TylerRay (Sep 11, 2018)

What are some good philosophy podcasts?


----------



## Taylor (Sep 11, 2018)

Maybe try this one.


----------



## Jake (Sep 11, 2018)

A more popular level podcast, but quite interesting one is the History of Philosophy without any gaps from King's College (an evangelical college in the University of London): https://historyofphilosophy.net/

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Goodcheer68 (Sep 11, 2018)

Jake said:


> A more popular level podcast, but quite interesting one is the History of Philosophy without any gaps from King's College (an evangelical college in the University of London): https://historyofphilosophy.net/



I second History of Philosophy without any gaps. It is quite interesting...Plus the host is pretty fair in presenting the different schools of philosophy- even the Christian ones. I liked it so much I bought one of the books based on the podcast.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 11, 2018)

Stefan Molyneux's Freedomain Radio is generally very good (he is an almost Christian atheist, Fundamentalist Libertarian, who believes in "peaceful parenting", but he is still pretty useful). In fact, it is the largest philosophy show in the world. Moreover, Stefan is actually a descendant of the Irish political philosopher, William Molyneux.


----------



## ZackF (Sep 11, 2018)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> Stefan Molyneux's Freedomain Radio is generally very good (he is an almost Christian atheist, Fundamentalist Libertarian, who believes in "peaceful parenting", but he is still pretty useful). In fact, it is the largest philosophy show in the world. Moreover, Stefan is actually a descendant of the Irish political philosopher, William Molyneux.


I like Stefan but just a heads up trigger warning on language. He can get seriously rough from time to time.


----------



## TylerRay (Sep 12, 2018)

Taylor Sexton said:


> Maybe try this one.


Thanks, Taylor. I've listened to that one before, and it's good as far as it goes. Unfortunately, they don't delve into ancient and medieval theology much--they mostly stick with moderns and postmoderns. They've also discontinued the program. 

I love Christ the Center, though. I haven't found a better theology podcast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerRay (Sep 12, 2018)

Jake said:


> A more popular level podcast, but quite interesting one is the History of Philosophy without any gaps from King's College (an evangelical college in the University of London): https://historyofphilosophy.net/


This looks great! Thanks, Jake!

It's kind of funny that they call it Philosophy without Gaps, given that they haven't covered the last seven centuries! That's neither here nor there, though.


----------



## TylerRay (Sep 12, 2018)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> Stefan Molyneux's Freedomain Radio is generally very good (he is an almost Christian atheist, Fundamentalist Libertarian, who believes in "peaceful parenting", but he is still pretty useful). In fact, it is the largest philosophy show in the world. Moreover, Stefan is actually a descendant of the Irish political philosopher, William Molyneux.


Thanks for the tip, Daniel. What kind of philosophy does he deal with exactly? Does he interact much with academic philosophy?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 12, 2018)

TylerRay said:


> Thanks for the tip, Daniel. What kind of philosophy does he deal with exactly? Does he interact much with academic philosophy?



He tends to mostly apply philosophy to current affairs, but if you dig into the archives (you may need to go to YouTube for all the videos) he does have some stuff on academic philosophy. 



ZackF said:


> I like Stefan but just a heads up trigger warning on language. He can get seriously rough from time to time.



Yeah, I forgot about that point. I have noticed that it is mostly on the 'phone-in discussions that the language gets bad. His three-hour long defence of Joseph McCarthy was one of my favourites along with his video in reaction to the death of Fidel Castro.


----------



## Taylor (Sep 12, 2018)

TylerRay said:


> Thanks, Taylor. I've listened to that one before, and it's good as far as it goes. Unfortunately, they don't delve into ancient and medieval theology much--they mostly stick with moderns and postmoderns. They've also discontinued the program.
> 
> I love Christ the Center, though. I haven't found a better theology podcast.



Yeah, I regret that they discontinued that podcast. And yes, the show definitely does not cover the gamut of history. I mainly just recommended it because it’s the only philosophy podcast I’ve ever listened to (I mostly just read).


----------



## bookslover (Sep 12, 2018)

Wasn't it Socrates who said that you never step into the same podcast twice?


----------



## TylerRay (Sep 12, 2018)

bookslover said:


> Wasn't it Socrates who said that you never step into the same podcast twice?


Heraclitus, actually. 

It was Socrates that said the unexamined podcast is not worth listening to.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

